# Spirit, stallion of the Cimarron!!!!! Nice pics!!!!!!!



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, simply amazing.  Great work.
I really like the colors used.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh my goodness! Those are amazing!


----------



## Dapy (Jun 3, 2008)

I like them, I like the second one best.


----------



## orchid park (Jun 1, 2008)

The second one is gorgeous.
Its always amazing to see how much talent people have, me for example, I can draw the best stick figure men, second to none! LOL.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL I agree OP! :lol: It is amazing...the creativeness really wows me.  I like seeing people's art.


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Really nice! At first, I thought you traced the second one, because I remember seeing a picture like that, but it was different. Very pretty!


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

they are gorgeous well done


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! They're fabulous! I love the second one. It shows great emotion and moods. Great work! Oh I wish I could draw horses.....*day dreams*


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

Thank you for all the comments so far, I just love to read them! If you want to see more of Spirit, just SHOUT! 

(And no: they are not traced!)


----------



## Dapy (Jun 3, 2008)

I knew it, here it is, I saw it on bokt.nl and I thought am I crazy :lol:


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

Dapy said:


> I knew it, here it is, I saw it on bokt.nl and I thought am I crazy :lol:


This is what happens if someone does not like my paintings!  Then I put my paintings here! have you red all the lovely reactions?

No, you are NOT crazy, Dapy!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

LOVE the 2nd pick!! u did an amazing job on it!


----------



## Dapy (Jun 3, 2008)

DutchHorse said:


> Dapy said:
> 
> 
> > I knew it, here it is, I saw it on bokt.nl and I thought am I crazy :lol:
> ...


Yeah but on bokt.nl they are just so hopeless :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Well done! You are quite the artist!


----------

